# I-Love-Guitar.com, I-Luv-Guitar.com



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with these sites? I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but I've been checking out I-love-guitar.com for a couple of years now, and I have found it to be very helpful in developing a learning methodology and practice regimen. The guy who runs the site has now developed a pay version of the site, I-luv-guitar.com. I don't know the guy, but he seems to have some pretty interesting ideas about the best way to learn guitar. There's a lot of info on the site about the best way to learn to play, as opposed to just lots of tunes/songs/lessons. Great theory stuff. 

I've actually found a number of articles on the site over the last couple of years that helped me connect theory and practice and kind of "bring it together" for me. 

Also, you can print off blank staff and tab sheets for writing and teaching.

Just thought I'd share the resource with the rest of the board, in case you haven't come across it yet. For those that have, what do you think of it and how does it compare to other sites you've used?

--- D


----------



## urbster1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi,
I can't say that I've had the opportunity to check out a lot of other guitar sites, but the i-love-guitar.com and ILuvGuitar.com sites have also been really wonderful for me as I'm trying to piece things together. The site has a lot of helpful video info for beginners especially when it comes to technique. He does a lot to demystify theory on the guitar as well and breaks it down into manageable pieces. I think some of these concepts are really unique, and even though I've studied music theory and piano extensively it's helped me to see things differently and understand the logic of guitar better. There are lots of exercises to practice as well and some jam tracks are provided along with tuning notes and an online metronome. I would encourage anyone to check out the pay site as you can get a free 3-day pass to see what you think of it. The price is really reasonable too, IMHO. Just my $.02, hope someone finds this info helpful. Peace


----------

